# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  النيل يتوعد الهولال ويقسم لاعبيه علي تحقيق الفوز وأشياء اخري (حصري اون لاين)

## مرهف

*أقسم سته من لاعبي النيل الحصاحيصا
انهم سيفوزون علي هولال العرضه شمال
ودون ذلك تسليم ارواحهم لبارئها
..
وقد تعاهد جميع اللاعبين ان لا ينجوا
 الهولال من الهزيمه اليوم
(واشياء اخري خاصه)
...

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*التسوي كريت في القرض تلقي في جلدها 
مثل ازرق
*

----------


## yassirali66

*نتمني ذلك عشان نشوفهم بيمشو وين تاني...
*

----------


## waleed salih

*اهم شئ كتف السفيه + كراع نسيبو + حنك المعز
اهئ اهئ اهئ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ان شاء الله ينال النيل الحصاحيصا مراده من اللقاء
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يارب يا كريم أنصر النيل على هلال ام درمان
*

----------


## jafaros

*إنشا الله النيل يفوز 
مع إصابات كمية في صفوف الهليل
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*أن شاء الله يرشوهم..
والصفاقسى يطبقها ليهم..
والزعيم يسل روحهم..
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مشكلة النيل الحصيصا في المدافع "لن اذكر اسمه" والحاس فهما هلالايان حتى النقاع وقد حزن احدهم كثيرا لهزيمة الهلال من مازمبي ,,
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*نتمنى ذلك ولكن بوجود كرنقو ومحمد ادم ومنتصر فرج الله  هذا مستحيل
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*ان شاءالله هزيمة واصابات لآهم عناصرهم تحرمهم المشاركات القادمة
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

* كرنقو كرنقو قون قون قون قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
 صاروخ 
لم يتمكن الدرداقة من اي شي
*

----------


## أحمد تقل

*يا الله يحقق الفوز اهلي شندي مع بداية الاسبوع الاول قولوا آمييييين .
                        	*

----------

